# Members pictures. I made a web page, Check out the links.



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Made a web site for the guys. They are in thumbnail and can be viewed fullsize by clicking on the pictures.

http://hackskii.dns2go.com:81/Uk-Muscle.htm


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

With my 2nd place Iron Grip trophy (open class)


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

mobster, is it you who has loads of grip records mate?


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

A few mate, a few


----------

